# E/M with Lab Codes



## magmae (Jan 30, 2014)

Does anyone know if labs (82270/82272) are bundled with E/M codes?

I have been unable to locate anything stating this.  We have always billed labs separate.  Has this changed for 2014?  

Performing procedures during an office visit are not part of that visit.  reviewing records/results would be.  Am I missing something?


----------



## OCD_coder (Jan 30, 2014)

Lab codes have a status XXX global indicator, which means there is not an E&M included as part of their service and vice versa.  So you are absolutely correct as they are billable separately with am E&M- modifier 25 as long as the documentation is there to support it.  But included in the lab service is the physicians interpretation, so giving the patient the results of the labs is part of the lab fee you get paid for.  How it effects the treatment plan is not and would be part of the E&M service.

It is a bit confusing, I understand.  Knowing where one service stops and the other starts is a challenge to wrap the head around.


----------



## magmae (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you.  You explain it well.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jan 31, 2014)

You shouldn't need to bill it with a modifier 25. You should be able to bill an E&M code with a lab code and not need a modifier.


----------

